# Blütenstaub entfernen???



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Unser Schwimmteich ist ganz gelb voller Blütenstaub. Ich weiß nicht wie man den entfernten kann. 
Kann ein um klärer helfen????

Vielen Dank


----------



## tosa (24. Apr. 2016)

Sonnenschein321 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Unser Schwimmteich ist ganz gelb voller Blütenstaub. Ich weiß nicht wie man den entfernten kann.
> Kann ein um klärer helfen????
> 
> Vielen Dank



Das geht perfekt mit einem skimmer.... Und der richtigen Strömung...


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Stimmet haben wir und die die Strömung auch.
Siehe Foto


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

welches Foto 

Mein Skimmer hat den Blütenstaub in null Komma nichts weggesaugt bzw. ich sehe fast garnicht das welcher vorhanden ist.
da muss was bei dir schief laufen:
Skimmer nicht richtig positioniert -pumpe zu schwach keine richtige Kreisströmung usw.??


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Servus Sonnenscheinchen ...

Stell uns doch deinen ST mit Wort und Bildern und einer Skizze mit der Technik vor ...
Dann können wir eventuell helfen.

Im vorigen Jahr hat es sehr viele Pollen der Nadelbäume gegeben und mein Teich war auch voll von den Pollen.

Ich habe mir kurzfristig mit einem Schwimmskimmer geholfen. Ich habe keinerlei Technik am Teich.

Aber wenn du einen Skimmer am ST schon hast sollte der, wie auch von den anderen Usern schon geschrieben, funktionieren.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Im skimmerschacht stehen 2 Oase eco Pumpen


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Sorry, unter einem Skimmerschacht kann ich mir jetzt garnichts vorstellen ...

Ist da ein Rohrskimmer untergebracht ?






oder liegen die Pumpen am Grund und sollen das Wasser, ohne Oberflächenabsaugung in einen Filter transportieren ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Was ist ein natürlicher Skimmer ?
hast du keine Bilder vom Teich wo man den Skimmer sehen kann?


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Das ist der skimmer und unter dem  Holz sind die Pumpen die saugen an


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Aha ... 

Welche Förderleistung haben die Pumpen ?

Bei meinem ehemaligen Skimmer ist eine 15.000 Liter Pumpe dran gehangen.
Der Teich dazu ist in meiner Signatur verewigt: "Mein Ex-Schwimmteich: der Bau" ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Es sind Oase eco Premium mit 12v die eine 6000 und die andere 12000


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Ich würde jetzt mal sagen :
Falscher Skimmer und falsche Platzierung.
Viele machen ihren Skimmer(aus Schönheitsgründen) in eine Ecke.
aber der soll ja möglichst viel Oberflächen Dreck abräumen und da ist er in den ecken falsch aufgehoben.
denn dies geht nur wenn ich Strömung im Teich habe bzw. die Windrichtung mit eingeplant habe.
Vielleicht kannst du ja so einen Standskimmer Oase etwas weiter im Teich einbauen und diesen dannmit einer 10000er Pumpe laufen lassen.
Das sollte funktionieren.
Hatte ich so an meinem alten Teich und die Wasseroberfläche war auch immer sauber.
Wie groß ,ist eigentlich deine teichfläche?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

Teich überlaufen lassen hilft auch bei mir.


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Ich denke so 28m2


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Teich überlaufen lassen hilft auch bei mir.


und beim nächsten Regen hast du das was an den Steinen oder Gräsern hängenbleibt wieder im Teich 
Sei den Du hast einen Überlauf dann gebe ich dir Recht.

28m² geht ja noch sah größer aus.
Würde es mal mit so einem Standskimmer probieren:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Oase-AquaSki...435104?hash=item3d180bdaa0:g:KbsAAOSw5dNWqIc-
allerdings nicht zu dem Preis.
Gibt es als mal in der Bucht für ca. 30 Mäuse.


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Das komische ist wenn ich Wasser in ein Glas Fülle ist es klar das ist irgendwie wie gemixt deshalb schaut er so komisch aus. Der skimmer saugt an und pumpt den ganzen Mist durch den Filter. Wenn ich ga nur die onerfläche putze ...
Ich werde es probieren


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Geht der Oase Swimm 25 auch


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Ob der Oase Swimm 25 geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich halte nicht so viel von den teilen.
Aber da können dir andere etwas dazu sagen die einen Swimm skimmer in Betrieb haben.


----------



## tosa (24. Apr. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ob der Oase Swimm 25 geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> Ich halte nicht so viel von den teilen.
> Aber da können dir andere etwas dazu sagen die einen Swimm skimmer in Betrieb haben.



Ich finde das Ding ist ein Spielzeug....


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Für Kosmetik und darum geht es ja hier, reicht der sicher.

Wunder darf man sich aber keine erwarten.

Lg
Helmut


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Deswegen würde ich ja eher zu einem Stadskimmer greifen und da eine ordentliche Pumpe drann hängen.


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Das heißt die Idee mit der uv Klärung ist nicht zielführend


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Die UVC ist für Schwebealgen und du kämpfst doch gegen Blütenstaub.
Da wird die wohl kaum was bringen


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Ok werd morgen den skimmer probieren bin gespannt 

danke


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Eine Frage hab ich noch woran erkennt man grünwasser


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Apr. 2016)

Das ist aber jetzt nicht dein Ernst


----------



## Sonnenschein321 (24. Apr. 2016)

Doch die Wasserwerte sind ok Und Glas mit einer Wasserprobe sind keine schwebeteile


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Grünes Wasser wird durch Schwebalgen verursacht. Diese treten meißt nach dem Winter, bevor die Teichpflanzen von Winterruhe in Frühjahrs-Wachstum übergehen auf.
Wenn die Teichpflanzen dann voll zulegen verschwinden die Schwebalgen wieder, da ihnen die Nahrung (Nitrat), die jetzt von den Teichpflanzen aufgenommen werden, ausgeht.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Sei den Du hast einen Überlauf dann gebe ich dir Recht.


Teich ist in einem leichten Gefälle......was da mal an der einen Seite raus gelaufen ist läuft nicht mehr zurück.

Bild von 2015


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Apr. 2016)

Hei, der Blütenstaub is doch nur eine kurze Erscheinung.
Würd mir im Traum nicht einfallen mich deswegen anzustrengen..weder körperlich noch finanziell...der Teich steckt das ganz von alleine weg.
Ich denkmal die Tiere (__ Schnecken, Wasserflöhe) werden das auch fressen...so wie alles was zuviel ist.
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2016)

Monika 

LG Helmut


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

@Totto
Dann ist ja alles Gut 

Monika hat da ja auch Recht.
Gibt natürlich noch eine Lösung:
einmal kurz mit dem Gartenschlauch drüber spritzen und der Blütenstaub ist auch weg


----------

